# : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts



## ECS Tuning - Anthony (Jan 12, 2007)

We have several incomplete and damaged OEM MK4 european Jetta HID headlights (6 total) that are available for replacement parts. Individual parts include ignitors, leveling motors, internals, and other various parts. Please contact us via phone, email, or within this thread for questions on parts availability.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

are the lenses on the front of the OEM's plastic or glass? Would you sell me just the front lenses for both lights?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Anthony (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

The front lenses are plastic but I can't sell them seperately because they are very difficult to seperate without breaking. I can however sell an entire housing assembly with the lense.


----------



## apex115 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Anthony send me a some more info aout the oem jetta hids (prices etc...)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Anthony (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (apex115)*

Is there anything specific you are looking for?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

FYI, all Bora OEM HIDs are plastic.
The OP forgot to mention that.


----------



## 20 GLI 04 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

IM sent


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

I'm looking for two Euro Harness that goes inside of the headlights. These are ones used to hook up the hi-beam, city lights and turn signals, etc.
Please IM price and availability.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

ive searched around a bit and havent found the factory part# for the OEM HID housing, anyone have that???


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (laramie1pt8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laramie1pt8t* »_ive searched around a bit and havent found the factory part# for the OEM HID housing, anyone have that???

I'm pretty sure you can't get just the housing.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I'm pretty sure you can't get just the housing.


yeah i want the whole housing, leveling motors everything including HID i just need a part number cause my local body shop said he can get anything with a factory part number


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (laramie1pt8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laramie1pt8t* »_
yeah i want the whole housing, leveling motors everything including HID i just need a part number cause my local body shop said he can get anything with a factory part number

So then you aren't talking about just the housing - you are talking about the entire light? Correct?
They are few and far between (new ones) these days.
Keep your eyes out for "pre-owned"







in the classifieds unless these lights up top in this thread fit the bill.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

What about older style ballasts and 10-12 pin adapters? Do you have any? Thanks!!


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Still waiting for another IM response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

do you happen to have a working passenger side light?


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

I need a leveling motor! The part number is 1J0 941 295 E.


----------



## vdubz2004 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (dieselgti)*

are there a set that can be used? or i can find parts for to use them?


----------



## bad_news (Oct 26, 2006)

hey, I have a cracked lens on the pass side, so I need the nicest housing you've got and a price. Thanks!


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (bad_news)*

IM sent


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dirt McGirt)*

My turn signal bulb socket is on the way. Thnx Anthony!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvanBoyle (Nov 24, 2003)

How much for your best complete drivers side assembly? I have a bad ballast but would like to have some spare parts as well. Thanks.


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

bump for you.


----------



## Mongrel (May 15, 2000)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

Do you have similar Mk4 Golf/GTI OEM HID blems/parts?


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (Mongrel)*

hey, which specific parts are bad, or damaged? im looking for the interior of the housings specifically...


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

I am looking for 2 level adjusters








from a right-side Golf OEM HID
...and a left side Golf OEM HID leveling motor

If these parts are interchangeable between Jetta and Golfs I'd be interested in buying a right-side Jetta HID housing with no internals and no covers


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (ECS Tuning - Anthony)*

r the light gone ?


----------



## BLKJTTA4 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

ive been trying to pm but still no answer


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (BLKJTTA4)*

How much for a set of clean housings without bulbs or ballasts?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (GS Audio)*

Anthony, see my post above? Are they all sold? Any info? Thanks!


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (GS Audio)*

i would suggest calling or sending an email. he's been responding that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: : FS : OEM MK4 Jetta HID Components and Parts (BPhillipsGLI)*

How much for one of the city light sockets?


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------

